# Remember safety first.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

As time goes by increasing in contractor accidents are way up. This report is from MA only. How many other states posted their fatal reports?

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/local_coverage/2017/04/bay_state_fatalities_hit_10_year_high


----------

